# Professor Layton and the Eternal Diva



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 27, 2011)

​



Well the film is now released in North America, Europe and Japan. Did you guys watch it yet?

If you're wondering where this is in the Layton timeline, it takes place directly after Professor Layton and the Last Specter.

Story
The Professor receives a letter from his old student, the famous opera diva Janice Quatlane who will soon perform at the legendary Crown Petone Opera House. She sends Layton two tickets and invites him to attend as her special guest. Meanwhile, a rash of disappearances hits London. Two young school girls are the latest victims and the Professor suspects it's related to the strange things that are happening at the theatre. As Layton's assistant Remi stays behind to investigate the case of the missing girls, Layton and Luke travel to the Opera House to solve their toughest puzzle yet, the mystery of Eternal Life! Based on the UK's favourite Nintendo DS game, Professor Layton And The Eternal Diva is a brand new adventure starring the Professor, his loyal assistant Luke and introducing a whole new cast of colourful characters.

Where can I buy this?
*DVD*
http://www.amazon.co...D/dp/B003PHT5W4
http://www.amazon.co...d/dp/B005GP7F20

*Blu-ray*
http://www.amazon.co...22405997&sr=1-2
http://www.amazon.co...y/dp/B004FKMAFY


----------



## mameks (Nov 27, 2011)

Watched it earlier this year.
It's really nice, and the way they get the puzzles in doesn't ruin it


----------



## Garuge (Nov 28, 2011)

Watched it when the Japan one got released, and I really like it, especially the puzzles they added in. Needs more Flora though. Oh well.

I might rewatch it with the US version, if the voice actors are the same from the game.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Nov 28, 2011)

lol had it on special edition blueray ages ago


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 28, 2011)

Watched the europe version a long time ago. It's fine, I guess. Nothing too incredible.


----------

